# IPW2100 Can't Load Firmware ipw2100-1.3.fw

## steamroller50

Hi Everyone.

I'm running Gentoo on a Dell Inspiron 8600.  I had my wireless network working great.  About 1 week ago I did an emerge --sync and then a emerge --update --deep --newuse world.  Ever since then, my wireless adpater won't load anymore.

I have ipw2100 1.1.2-r1 and ipw2100-firmware 1.3 emerged:

```
*  net-wireless/ipw2100

      Latest version available: 1.1.2-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.1.2-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 96 kB

      Homepage:    http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net

      Description: Driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 3B miniPCI adapter

      License:     GPL-2

*  net-wireless/ipw2100-firmware

      Latest version available: 1.3

      Latest version installed: 1.3

      Size of downloaded files: 242 kB

      Homepage:    http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Firmware for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 3B miniPCI adapter

      License:     ipw2100-fw
```

When I run 

```
modprobe ipw2100
```

, I get the following message in /var/log/messages:

```
Sep  9 16:02:23 giordi ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, 1.1.2

Sep  9 16:02:23 giordi ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2005 Intel Corporation

Sep  9 16:02:23 giordi ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Sep  9 16:02:23 giordi ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

Sep  9 16:04:03 giordi ipw2100: eth1: Firmware 'ipw2100-1.3.fw' not available or load failed.

Sep  9 16:04:03 giordi ipw2100: eth1: ipw2100_get_firmware failed: -2

Sep  9 16:04:03 giordi ipw2100: eth1: Failed to power on the adapter.

Sep  9 16:04:03 giordi ipw2100: eth1: Failed to start the firmware.

Sep  9 16:04:03 giordi ipw2100Error calling register_netdev.

Sep  9 16:04:03 giordi ipw2100: probe of 0000:02:03.0 failed with error -5

```

I tried the following tip from ipw2100.sf.net and it didn't help:

```
echo 100 > /sys/class/firmware/timeout
```

I have hotplug firmware enabled in my kernel.  I'm running gentoo-sources 2.6.12-r9:

```
*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.12-r10

      Latest version installed: 2.6.12-r9

      Size of downloaded files: 36,910 kB

      Homepage:    http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches

      Description: Full sources including the gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

      License:     GPL-2

```

Again, everything was working fine until I ran emerge --update --deep --newuse world.  I ran this because I updated my use flags.  Here's my /etc/make.conf file:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.risq.qc.ca/ ftp://cs.ubishops.ca/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.ca.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="gtk gnome -qt -kde dvd alsa cdr acpi divx4linux pcmcia nvidia 

bitmap-fonts truetype-fonts type1-fonts emacs emacs-w3 leim mule"

```

My notebook is configured for dual boot and wireless still works when I boot Win XP, so I know the problem isn't that the wireless adapter is fried.

I'm completely stumped at this point.  Anyone see what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks!Last edited by steamroller50 on Sat Sep 10, 2005 12:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Khaine

I am having the same problem.  My problems began after I upgraded udev.

----------

## tomj44

I have the same problem I use kernel gentoo 2.6.12-r10 , ipw2100 1.1.2-r3, ipw2100 firmware 1.3 , udev 0.68, hotplug-20040923-r1 , baselayout-1.11.13-r1 and coldplug-20040920 who hang when I start. I have already try https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2414097.html?sid=0f066058ddd63dd287afa2c99905368c  " I found a solution. The problem occurs because the package ipw2100-firmware extract the firmware file to /lib/firmware instead to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware. After copy manually the need file to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware I can load the modul correct " but I have the same problem

----------

## tomj44

sniff  :Sad: 

----------

## El Tazar

Same issues with udev 0.68 (Haven't tried r1 yet, but I don't have time atm to mess around) so I've masked the packages for now in /etc/portage/package.mask:

```

=sys-fs/udev-068

=sys-fs/udev-068-r1

```

and reemerged udev so that it's at version 0.58

----------

## tomj44

I have changed my ipw2100 by an ipw2200 and it works now

----------

## tomj44

downgrade to udev58 it's the answer

----------

## steamroller50

Thanks for the help everyone.  Downgrading to udev 058 sort of fixed the problem.  The firmware seems to load properly now.

But...

Whenever the wireless card tries to power on I get a kernel panic.  I have a Dell Inspiron 8600, so I can control the wireless power using Fn+F2.  Have to hard reboot my system to recover (don't know of another way to recover from a kernel panic).

Still trying to figure out what's causing this latest problem.  No luck yet.

----------

## tomj44

udev 070 is working also

----------

